# How's Minersville Ice?



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone been to Minersville in the last couple days, and if so, hows the ice? Im looking to go this Saturday and hoping that the ice is melted enough to atleast cast as far as you can from shore and not hit ice. I know the north end is melted but what about the cliff areas that you have to take the back way around the lake to get at? Also, over by the white house hows that area? If someone happens to go there by friday please give me a report. Im also afraid that if we get there first thing in the morning that there might be a thin layer of ice around the edges that we'll have to wait for to melt. Let me know how it is if you go early too.
THANKS!


----------



## mickeyfinn (Oct 3, 2007)

I stopped by there on Sunday; not sure about the west side of the lake but there was substantial open water between the ramp and the dam on the east side. I would have fished it except for the 200 mph wind that was blowing. I suspect that by this weekend with the weather forcasted as it is that much more of the ice will be lost.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My Dad is driving by Minersville tonight and is going to give me a call on ice conditions. I too am planning a trip down this weekend, looks like it will be in the 50's this weekend so it should be great weather. I have been dying to get out on some unfozen water. I will post up tomorrow what my Dad says it looks like.

Mark


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

allright Mark, Thanks.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

the lake is still 95% ice. If the wind blows be careful cause the ice was going all over the place yesterday. Side note caught about 60 fish in 5 hours


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

dang, that alot of fish....any worth bragging about?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> caught about 60 fish in 5 hours





Jeremy28 said:


> dang, that alot of fish....any worth bragging about?


ummmm.....sounds like the bragging has already been done...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> dang, that alot of fish....any worth bragging about?


Nothing great on the size. All the fish were 12 to 18" and a lot were very skinny. Talked with the c/o who said that he taped one 3 weeks ago that came out of the ice that was 27". I normaly don't get into the bigger ones until april. I myself am worried about how the larger fish did. They seem to have a harder time with low water and low oxygen but the gill nets last fall looked good for the smaller fish. So I guess we will have to wait and see how things go the next couple of weeks to see how many larger fish made it. Going to hit it again tomorrow and will post a report.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

current ice report please ..


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

MarkM said:


> looks like it will be in the 50's this weekend so it should be great weather.


 Point Forecast: 5 Miles E Minersville UT
38.23N -112.84W (Elev. 5727 ft)
Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. Calm wind becoming south between 7 and 10 mph.

Saturday: Snow showers likely after 11am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 42. South southwest wind 9 to 17 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Saturday Night: A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 24. North wind between 5 and 15 mph.

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 46. North wind between 7 and 14 mph.

Sunday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 19. North wind 5 to 14 mph becoming east.

Sounds slightly displeasing weatherwise to me. Sometimes the bad weather days are better though.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I just fished minersville for the last half hour of daylight on the way to beaver from St. George. Im staying at beaver overnight and then fishing Minersville all of tomorrow and will give a report then. Anyways, from what people have said in the forum, I was expecting little if any ice......WRONG! Its about 95% ice still. theres a few open areas by the dam and a little here and there from the dam to the cliffs area. I guess a little here and there around the whole lake but still a week away before it will be perfect.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well the fishing wasn't quite as hot but still very good. Between three of us we landed 150 fish in 6 hours of fishing. There is still about the same amount of ice as Tuesday. We were told by a couple of people that they had landed fish over the 22" slot the biggest we measured was 1 at 21" and a dozen at 20" The big fish are moving up though and we caught a lot of fish between 16 and 18" all in all better fish today. Also the word is out :lol: there were a lot of guys fishing today, even a one using worms  that was until Farnsworth explained the regs to him


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Well the fishing wasn't quite as hot but still very good. Between three of us we landed 150 fish in 6 hours of fishing. There is still about the same amount of ice as Tuesday. We were told by a couple of people that they had landed fish over the 22" slot the biggest we measured was 1 at 21" and a dozen at 20" The big fish are moving up though and we caught a lot of fish between 16 and 18" all in all better fish today. Also the word is out :lol: there were a lot of guys fishing today, even a one using worms  that was until Farnsworth explained the regs to him


Is this the guy that was using worms? If so, I think I know him. That is too funny! :lol: :lol:


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope he explained the Regs to him along with a big fat ticket. Its clearly posted and these guys think they can get way with it if they play stupid!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Improv he was the not the guy that was using worms. The guy that was using worms did get a ticket. There were also some guys that had it explained to them that they had to keep their tackle box in there vehicle because it had power bait in it. Thanks heavens Farnsworth is over there he checks the res daily and takes care of the problems.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

catch&release said:


> Its clearly posted and these guys think they can get way with it if they play stupid!


Yeah, they're just playing stupid, it's not that they really are stupid. Ignorant yes, stupid....well probably yeah. Everybody within 3 states of here knows it's artis only and it's hard to miss the sign that says ATTENTION SPECIAL REGULATIONS. It's kinda like the non english speaking folks that fill up buckets full of fish in the slot, but it's hard to write them a ticket because they don't have an ss#or drivers license! -)O(-


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

If they dont have a drivers license then their car should be impounded. If we did that word would get around and it wouldnt happen anymore.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Improv he was not the guy that was using worms. The guy that was using worms did get a ticket. There were also some guys that had it explained to them that they had to keep their tackle box in there vehicle because it had power bait in it. Thanks heavens Farnsworth is over there he checks the res daily and takes care of the problems.


Thats good, otherwise I would have to find him and kick his butt!


----------

